
Anthony Bourdain–'As Honest and Fearless in His Words as He Was in His Travels' - mmphosis
https://www.commondreams.org/news/2018/06/08/anthony-bourdain-honest-and-fearless-his-words-he-was-his-travels-dead-61-apparent
======
mmphosis
_The willingness of people to not see what is plainly apparent, right there,
enormous and frankly, hideous. Unfortunately, we live in a world where it 's
nearly impossible to even describe reality much less deal with it. It's
utterly heartbreaking._

------
KempFood
The media is really going crazy for this suicidal, mentally ill man. Calling
him Fearless and “loved life” is remarkably tone deaf.

Why blame the victim? I blame those around him.

